# Deadlifts VS Stiff Legged Dead Lifts



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Which do you do/prefer?*​
Standard Deadlift675.00%Stiff Legged Deadlift225.00%


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Which are more beneficial and why..

Some say the deadlift half a squat so SLDL is better... others say you need the extra ROM...

Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

either exercise for you is best done as a partial bud simply cos its safer..

its a hard exercise to do properly and i`d start to learn it and slowly increase ROM.

sldl imo should always be done from just below knee height.

there is no best, you may simply be better at one more than the other..

if you can learn to work/move from the hips when deading you`ll be well on the way to having it sussed.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks Cal, I always fear the deadlift as i know lifters who have damaged their backs due to this exercise.. im doing the SLDL and find it 'safer' than the standard version

PS Im going to be posting up a journal soon (if anyones interested)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know how tricky its been learning clients the sldl, there are many ways to get it worng, main one being basically bowing and using your back as a brake to lower bar, you must feel all the tension in your calves and hams and as you drive your hips forward clench ya butt to help draw yourself up..

chest must be kept hi at all times almost straining to stay as high as poss, it will help you drive from the hips..

i heavily suggest a private cal vid..


----------



## Pro Strength and Fitness (Dec 22, 2011)

Both Deadlifts are very different in my opinion, with regards to powerlifting and strongman training, you train deadlifts for deadlifts sake, and SLDL to improve squatting and even stone lifting, and to improve your standard deadlift, however for bodybuilding SLDL are used to build the hams and glutes, the poundages used vary greatly between bodybuilders and strength athletes, its about mind muscle connection with bodybuilders to isolate hams and glutes but not when using them for strength purposes. BOTH lifts are 100% safe if done properly.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont do the dead lift, I do racks or partials if you like, i do stiff leg and now have adapted it so i am comfortable within my ROM....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jakals just back into lifting and doesnt really have any set goals other than losing bf and gaining muscle, he`s just after a solid base..

i reckon a racks defo the way to go.. ^^^


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...or trap-bar if there's one available.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys

im always working on form and im pretty sure its good now

i will alternate between sldl and deads (did deads today and felt goooood)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Deadlifts simply because i <3 them


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i find clients at first manage a cross between stiff and bent legged deadlift.

i wouldnt try any clients using a full ROM.

as long as your back stays flat and not humped and youre moving at the hips all will be well, you can then try and learn to keep legs locked or not.

jakal matey, alot of your posts are about what is best, there isnt really a best anything.

your food posts tend to be about how much leeway you have too.

assume you have no leeway and you`ll make better progress.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I was deadlifting next to guy last night he was lifting 120kg with straps his back was like a half shut knife smashing the weights off the ground after each rep he thn went to 140kg and the same thing hideous form smacking the weights off the floor really pi$$es me right off!

I was deadlifting 90kg then to 100kg with correct form..

The guy lifting beside me I've seen in the gym for about 2 years now his body has never changed shape and looks skinny compared to me...

What a bell!..lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brock, How can you love deadlifts ?? I detest them!!

Cal, yeh i know, I fear deads as they are prob the most dangerous lift if not done properly (which I think Im starting to do), and they take sooo much out of you, its the one exercise i sweat within the first set :-\

Brocky, sounds like form is king mate. . a lesson ive learnt early on thank god


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just keep telling yourself you love them , make yourself look forward to doing them!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks brock, ill try.. but not sure ill be able to convince the forearms, as they are first to go!! (yes im doing one in one out facing grip)..

Having said that about my worse lift, my best is bench - I rule at bench (when i dont read anyone elses journals haha)


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

brocky is probably like me. i love them too because theyre very difficult and a great workout. i like all the hard exercises, like leg curls and calve raises and squats.

i deadlifted today for the first time in 2 years. i started off with 40kg plus bar and worked up to 80kg plus bar. on the very first rep i took the skin off my knee cause im so rusty.

ill feel it tomorrow.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

legs curls, calf raises, even squats i can take.. but never liked deads..

infact i used to do the lower back machine instead of deadlifts and tell myself its just as good


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm im alright i think at 100 worth of plate try to keep my back as straight as possible and keep looking forward but slightly up, this helps me keep my back straight, when i start adding another 20kg worth of plates my form starts to suffer then, i am bending my knees more than enough i think, just building up reps at 100kg +the bar=120 with good form at 15 so far but bloody hell im sweating like a good un after 15 knacked, do i like them hhhhmmmmm no pain no gain er no but i do relish getting better for with more weight


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Pro Strength and Fitness said:


> Both Deadlifts are very different in my opinion, with regards to powerlifting and strongman training, you train deadlifts for deadlifts sake, and SLDL to improve squatting and even stone lifting, and to improve your standard deadlift, however for bodybuilding SLDL are used to build the hams and glutes, the poundages used vary greatly between bodybuilders and strength athletes, its about mind muscle connection with bodybuilders to isolate hams and glutes but not when using them for strength purposes. BOTH lifts are 100% safe if done properly.


This is easily the best post on this thread. There two very different exercises done for different reasons, so it should be a case of which is best. I'm not going to rehash what's already been said the post explains it perfectly.


----------

